# Basic guidelines/checklist/2 cents for forum contributors/reviewers



## The Sorcerer (Dec 3, 2010)

*i.imgur.com/Dosr4.jpg
Source​


> _Access to hardware is never a reason to treat a manufacturer favorably. That may win you some short term gains but long term you lose credibility, which will ultimately and drives away the sort of quality readers you need to have a site truly survive.
> 
> Also note that while exclusives do bring in more traffic, you actually build more traffic by being consistent and delivering quality over time. The former doesn't guarantee lasting traffic.
> 
> -Thursday, June 23, 2011 Anand Shimpi- anandtech.com_



Not that I am an expert or something, but simply putting the message  across with whatever limited experience I had so that everyone will be  well-informed and one step ahead especially after this incident:
*Between you and the PR*


Spoiler



#  When you get review samples first make sure whom you're getting it  from- the inhouse PR, the assigned PR from the 3rd party agency or  Dealer (IMO, unless you don't know them well enough, try and avoid).

#  If you have direct contact with the company, good. If you received a  sample through a 3rd party PR agency or through a dealer, make sure that  you have direct connections with the relevant personnel (Either PR or  marketing) in the company itself. 3rd part PR's job is to get large  amounts of PR (at times resorting to spamming), you are dedicated to  enlighten the community by reviewing the stuff and making proper conclusions. It's the in-house marketing/pr's job (one of many) to get  feedback of the product so that they can forward it on behalf of you.

#  As per my experience, managers are usually good people do be candid (well...not exactly) and directly. It is your job to make the most of it and present the message across that it sounds like a feedback rather than the onslaught/bashing session. Some of them say "keep it out of  record"- respect it.

# Keep the relevant personnel in  the company in loop no matter how silly it might be. Remember, it's a  media sample and therefore it's your responsibility for its good  condition or else you might end up being blacklisted for unnecessary  bloopers.

# 3rd party agencies/dealers have a bad habit  to take the credit of your hard work, telling to the client that he was  the one who got a writer. They also have this "feeling" that they are  doing you a favour. Remember one thing- they are doing their job whereas  you are doing yours. There's no favour game being played at all, even  if they give you access to something exclusive.

# Under  no circumstances you should be under the impression that the company is  doing a favour on you. That being said, make sure that you write  reviews properly and honestly with less amount of "marketing" lingo- you  are not a salesman. At the same time, don't be arrogant or carry an ego  across the forums/meets just because you are getting review samples or  take this opportunity to senselessly bash the manufacturers. Criticism  is welcomed, but there's a way to present it. Remember, you're a  community contributor. Be humble and honest humanly possible.

#  Check all the contents ASAP (even if you have to make the company's  delivery boy to wait) once you get the package. The so-called  "professional" media houses that we have in our country have a habit of  not repacking it properly with some missing stuff. Chances are if the PR  personnel rechecks the stuff unfortunately after your work is done,  they will pin it on you.

# Check the physical condition  of the hardware- scratches, bumps, damaged screws, dents, etc. Shoot an  email to the person responsible and ask if he could arrange another  sample or should you go ahead with it. "Should I highlight the damages  on the review"- if you ask me, you should. But also write at the same  time that usually 1-2 media sample is circulated amongst all media  houses so possibility exists that one of them has done it.

#  Be clear in how much time you will take to complete the review (max).  Also ask if the product is under NDA and be clear about the conditions  under NDA, just in case they manage to give you something "exclusive".

# Don't lie or do sweet-talks to cover your tracks. Be a man and say that this is what has happened and leave it at that.

#  Keep all the details/communication relevant to the product via email-  sent and received. Insist them to send an email in such scenarios.  Remember, if someone tries the finger pointing game, this is what is  going to make sure that you are not blacklisted for something that you  have not done. Speaking from experience- it works.


------------------------------------------------------

*Workstation Ethics*


Spoiler



#  Use the right tool for the right job- Screwdrivers!!! Don't just go  about using something not meant for it just because it can fit. Some  brilliant reviewer who reviewed a 890FXA-UD7 before me damaged the screw  head on the waterblock and the thread so I had to cut a plastic spatula  in such a way that I could use it to remove the relevant component.

#  Use the right equipments for the right job. If you don't have the  decent enough resources like proper power supply, camera, etc. don't go  and review something which will end up being a crappy work later.

#  We've all started with limited resources to test and review anything we  get. No shame in that. Rather you should take pride in admitting (that  doesn't mean you can use obsolete products with it) that in public even  if some trolls try to run you over. If you are going to invest your own  money just to test few hardwares, that is your personal call. I will  say- don't regret it later.

# Clean hands, clean tools,  clean cloth and most important: clean workstation. Keep a dedicated  workstation and make sure it's clean as humanly possible. Some people  have a dusty places, so take note. I am not saying that you should wear  pink/blue latex/kinky gloves, but many have sweaty palms.

#  Have proper storage space. Most of us do it at home? Some has ample  space, some don't, some live with their family/families with kids/adults  running around and some don't. In any case, proper storage space.

# Basic stationary- enough said.

#  Follow a standard/proper testing methodology that are most well-known  (famous is over-rated as a friend once said) review sites like how guys  at anandtech, hardware secrets, etc. follow. I know, most of our  existing Indian media doesn't do it but we  do it for the community and therefore we believe that our readers are competent enough. (trust me, most of those chaps think that people will  not read their review if they do like this).

# Clean  the product properly with the right stuff before and after reviewing.  Many times whenever I end up getting a review sample its covered with  dust and some sticky goo.

# Keep a separate container  for putting in screws, springs, rubber grommets, push-pins, washers,  rubber/plastic brace/whatever. It might be silly for many (especially  those who take pride by saying they have assembled few systems for their  friends) and some will think that they are responsible enough to take  care of it, but it makes sense to do this way. Someone said that I treat  the hardware like my wife- so I assume that's a good thing(right?).

#  No shame in asking for a 2nd opinion from a fellow reviewer. We all do  it. Some media folks ask H/W users/enthusiasts for advices too.

# Keep a backup of the data- photos, screenshots and the content.

# Read the manual. Silly? Yes- but there are times you find suprising facts.

# Read the QVM on the product's page. Same reason as above.


------------------------------------------------------

*Community contributor's ethics*- Touchy topic and it differs between people to people.


Spoiler



#  You are reviewing for the community. But still, try and reduce  technical "jargons", short forms, etc. wherever possible. Even  guests/newbies read your review. No flowery language/sarcasm please.

#  If you are writing to impress the manufacturers and tempt them to give  you exclusive stuff to you OR worse, doing this to get free hardware  (don't be surprised, couple of people do it)- don't. Again, you're not a  salesman nor you're a marketing personnel. Have some self respect.

#  If there are some issues/results with the hardware or noticing  something "odd", take the screenshot and shoot a mail to the one of the  company guys. Once they give you a reply, quote those words on the  article. I am not saying that you should necessarily believe it or make  the conclusion on based on what they said, but say in your reviews that  this is what they had to say- simple.

# Be responsible  and interact with people who comment. If there are doubts raised by the  readers, forward to the people responsible to answer it and try to get a  reply back.

# Some people who comment do end up  correcting you and give you an idea. No shame in using that. Just make  sure you put a personal thanks that this person has corrected you.  People will love to read your reviews for that. Again- benefits of being  humble.

# No (how should I say it accurately) Ass  kissing. Some PR folks will try to pressure you to tempt making badges  like "best performer", "Writer's choice"/stars, moon, sun, etc.- unless  you have review similar product from most of the competitors- don't.  Just put a decent conclusion to give people an idea. People do read the  entire review. If you're doing it and unless the forum/website is yours  or you have the permission, don't include the forum/website's name. 2  reasons- you are doing it, not the owners & just in case if you are  writing the review in their favour (I believe such blokes are called  "spin doctors"?), you are damaging their name for your and their selfish  reasons.

# Conclusion- tough thing to sum it all up, but try to mention the key points as much as you can.

#  Layout

# Spell and grammar  check: I still make mistakes but the more I write, the less I do. Still,  spell and grammar checks is important.

# If there is a  feedback that you wish to give to the relevant person in the company  who can forward it to the relevant person they know, do it. But make  sure its done right and not childish, be realistic.

#  No plagiarism at ALL. Whether its screenshots, pictures or whatever. You  have a cam and the product in front of you? Be a man and do it.

#  There are times that company folks call you for certain meetings. It's  good to attend WHETHER or not you can get anything done or put your  message across. But also make sure that the person who is calling is not  under the impression that she/he is doing "favours" for you- and vice  versa.

# There are some things that companies don't  allow you to publish. This is your decision. In my case if its something  that reflects the performance of the product, I will stop reviewing it  and tell them to take it back.

# There are times that  they give "free" hardware to you. Again- make sure that they are not  under the impression that they are doing favours before accepting it.  They are giving it to you because whenever you use it as a test setup  with other products, their product name is there. There's nothing wrong  with it, if you get stuff to test other stuff properly its good. But  make sure they are not in the wrong mindset. If they think otherwise,  return it back. As it is it's a media/review sample.

#  Don't sell them, even if they give it to you. You are not supposed to  sell it and I think they could also ask it back (maybe to give something  in its place). If you don't have any use for it, its a good sign if you  ask them that if they will take it back or should you get rid of it.

#  If you're one of those chaps who written the review and saying in the  conclusion "Now I am putting this brilliant product for sale and its all  yours for Rs. XX"? Prepare yourself for a can of whoopass pwnag3 by  other members.

# In good faith, I at times make a habit of thanking the manufacturer and the readers. Some question why I do  that, but like some folks, I don't thank the "middle men".

#  Keeps mutual respect with your fellow writers- even if they are from  other forums. Love thy neighbours (atleast it should look as if you  are).

# If they do something that potentially  fabricates the facts and you happen to know it that they will do this on  the online community, first get facts cleared from them. Mostly, they  will try not to make a proper reply. If such is the case, carefully  think about the consequences if you do or do not. Remember, you're doing  it out of your free time and for the good of the community. If you  don't do the right thing, then who will?

# Read the fine print of the terms and conditions. For some reasons, certain communities claim/part to be/of the media companies and/or might also mean that if you are contributing to such communities, they are (by default) allowed to use the reviews. Contribution is always good, but always make sure that you put your articles in places where the ownership of the article is yours and it is not misused in any way.


-----------------------------------------------------------

Remember, as someone who is contributing for the good of the community (and for the heck of getting "freebies"), they are not freebies if you think about it. No freebie is going to compensate you for the electricity costs or any costs that you bear for evaluating hardware- and worse- using the community to promote a product like how certain entities in the mainstream media are known to do so. Honesty is good and so is respect. You might be blacklisted, but that's a small price to pay compared to selling your soul and damaging your own credibility towards your loyal readers. Honesty is the best weapon any writer can have. They can pretend to but your work is usually never forgotten nor you are ignored. I know.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ummm in my opinion these may apply to a closed community, a formal community like some organization or similar sort. TDF is an open forum where there are some rules to follow. Apart from them a member is free to do anything I guess. I am sorry I was just trying to relate your post to the situation here. I do not think it matches.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 3, 2010)

Forum guys who usually get media samples post on multiple forums where they are usually familiar with- or something like Taiwan's windwithme does. This is not exactly a new trend but few Indian forum members manage to have connections and trust with the companies that they start getting boards to review them for the forums because there are those who properly review the boards and if its good, its good. Infact they give it because they get a lot of feedbacks and advices are given through power users compared to other means. 

Problem is that they are hardware enthusiasts and they do have the skills to put up a good review, but other factors count- handling PR/marketing folks, taking care of the hardware- stuff like that. These are media samples and usually you probably would get a board which is used by many hardware review labs. Some reviewers take care of the board, some abuse it and don't do the needful. Unfortunately, you're a one man army and those folks are under a media company. So there are lot of extra care you need to take in such scenarios if you want to do this in long term. This is not just pc hardware reviewers, there are lot of people who get review samples for cellphones and earphones/headphones/speakers in India alone. Closed forums usually prefer their own writers to keep "exclusive" content but they make acceptions for "certain" famous reviewers.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 6, 2011)

Point added:

# Read the fine print of the terms and conditions. For some reasons, certain communities claim/part to be/of the media companies and/or might also mean that if you are contributing to such communities, they are (by default) allowed to use the reviews. Contribution is always good, but always make sure that you put your articles in places where the ownership of the article is yours and it is not misused in any way.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 23, 2011)

The Sorcerer  - Thanks for posting Massmans take on chews goodbye note. That helps a lot.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for such useful points of information. Will keep them in mind while reviewing anything in future.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Can we create an index for reviews??

I think that would be a great help for those who is searching for a review.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

i hope someone does that....one is there made by the TPU guys..but they tend to index only the well known one's..not all...


----------



## SlashDK (May 12, 2013)

Found this on the net today How to Write Amazing Product Reviews : @ProBlogger
While its not exactly tech centric and does repeat a few things said by The Sorcerer, I found it nice in as to how to write a review. Although it seems more suited for a blog where you can't make mistakes, it should be relevant for the forums as well (for most products).


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 12, 2013)

Yeah. The 'Don’t use PR marketing material' is something that even the mainstream media's reviewers needs to apply. I see many times ask for high resolution of the press release photos rather than taking the photo of the actual product infront of them.


----------



## dashingvishal (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks for guidelines. but how to add signature..


----------



## Samarth 619 (Mar 5, 2015)

[MENTION=45938]The Sorcerer[/MENTION] : Thanks buddy, will keep the tips in mind.
Although, right now, I'm purchasing my own phones and products to use myself, and in that process, I review them anyways.



dashingvishal said:


> thanks for guidelines. but how to add signature..



Click on "User CP" on top of the page. In the new page, click on "Edit Signature". Hope that helps...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

^ you necro-bumped the thread.


----------

